# What's a good day of Redfishing?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I fished with a buddy yesterday and we caught what we thought was a good number of Redfish. We caught them in several different locations and in several different type places. 

As far as numbers go, what do you consider a good day of Redfishing?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't really take numbers into consideration that heavily. I think of a good day of redfishing is when you get some cool strikes on top water, catch a fish on something you don't use too often like a baitcaster or fly rod, or find fish in a new spot. Like yesterday I worked a redfish on top water for like 75 feet and he hit it three times before he got hooked, that was cool.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Good question, but there arelots of answers.

Frdiay was a good day, only fished about 2 hours, got 2 fish, 1 was 26.5" - 6.70lbs, I betthe ECRC guys would have liked that fish yesterday!

Sat morningwas a good day, 7 reds in the boat, 2 lost at the boat, including one stud that really liked the trolling motor hanging off the front of the boat!:banghead

I too like experimenting, for example, there were 3 of us tossing top waters yesterday till about 10am, most of the strikes came when we let the lure sit dead in the water for a few seconds, pretty cool watching a fish stalk a bait like that!

I'd like to hit the number 30 in the boat in this area at least once, I did itin JAX a couple of years ago, but not here! That would be good day.....you think?










Happy Fishing!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like we're about on the same page.

Redfish, bass or anything really that you fish for more often I like to try new things or, like Saturday with Jeff, things that allegedly don't work.

Mid-day topwater, trying new lures or new areas and making it work is a good day.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

It is funny about numbers of fish. I have had days where you literally catch redfish every cast for hours. These are fish ranging from 22" to 30". When you are wade fishing and get a pile of fish cornered you can wear them out. Other days you struggle and walk for long stretches until you find a school of fish. Basically one fish can turn around a day for me. The main thing is how you are catching them. Once you know where they are at and switch to a topwater the fun really begins. Having five or six reds fighting over your lure in a couple of feet of water is a trip. Getting out of the boat really adds to the fun.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

With topwaters, I love seeing a wake behind the lure out of the corner of your eye thinking your mind is playing tricks on you, then all of a sudden you see the mouth open up and hammer it!


----------



## kayaken (Apr 26, 2009)

I think anything over 5 is a good day. I have caught upwards to 10-12. The best was back in the early 80's. We caught about 55 ona trip out of Biloxi, back then you could keep them all. Today it is one per person and it must be in the slot. They are a blast to catch when they get some size on them.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Well I'am not Picky if I catch one I have had a good DayJust like Thursday!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Any day I catch a fish that I am targeting, and using artificials is a win for me!!!!


----------



## mjfishin (Oct 4, 2007)

If I am trying a new technique and it works, or able to nail them down on a pattern, or find them again after several days off the water, thats what is fun for me, numbers don't count unless I'm tournament fishin. Otherwise when my son goes out and he is able to catch them as well as I do. Teach them how to fish....


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

These were 2 good days for us, to say the least. Back in the dayI fished my dock and Mackey Cove and we could catch them at will and with size. Don't know what it is like there now.

http://www.fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic162956-32-1.aspx

I took Anthony from Outcast one night in my canoe in Mackey Cove and he picked the lights we were going to fish by the number of explosions we were seeing. Reds are not efficient at top water feeding, so they make some nice blow ups. We always caught our limit and then some. We relseased fish over our limit in terms of size or numbers. We caught them on live shrimp and Rattle Traps.


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

We have caught over 50 in a day (2 peopler) !! That was in a secret location too but it is possible!!!


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

thissaturday my partnerand i caught 14 redfish. we were culling by 8:00 am, caught our fish in waters we are are not entirely familiar, caught our fish in areas that were 15 miles from one point to another, found 2 totally seperate patterns that absolutely held fish. all this on a tournament day, with that added pressure in the boat with us.

i dont call that a 'good day'. i call that a couple of freakin' redfish gods!

'course, if we could'a found 2 heavier fish we would have ended up higher than we did. :doh

cheers.

drew


----------

